# Oh My Hedo!



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nc2wm5ZkAGI&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nc2wm5ZkAGI&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

:yay::yay::yay:

I cant wait for this season. Hedo + Shard + Dwight = best front-court in the league! Doubters GTFO!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hedo doesn't **** around.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Too bad the Spurs never had a chance with this guy... oh wait...


----------



## Nutritionals (May 9, 2005)

That's not the best front court in the league homer


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Who do? He do.


----------

